# Vídeos en azul con Gstreamer y Nvidia

## Latinvs

He seguido la recomendación de los desarrolladores de KDE y he cambiado de VLC a Gstreamer como "backend" audiovisual, con gran arrepentimiento y sin entender la supuesta ventaja de reemplazar uno que funcionaba DPM por Gstreamer.

El caso es que con mi "flamante" Gstreamer el audio va bien, pero el vídeo es un desastre: todos los vídeos "locales" (los de Internet se ven bien), no importa el formato, se ven en tonos azules y amarillo-verdosos. Mi problema es exactamente el mismo que cuentan aquí:

http://www.junauza.com/2010/03/fix-blue-and-green-tinted-video-problem.html

Uso el controlador oficial de Nvidia para mi tarjeta. Se supone que con un controlador igual o superior al 185.xxx de Nvidia el fallo está corregido. Mentira cochina, tengo el 290 y antes el 285 y sigue funcionando mal.

En el blog citado hablan de tocar en gstreamer-properties, que en Gentoo es parte de gnome-media; yo uso KDE, así que en la medida de lo posible preferiría no instalar nada Gnome si no es imprescindible. ¿Hay alguna manera de acceder a la configuración de Gstreamer desde KDE o desde consola, o editando algún fichero?

Saludos y gracias.

----------

## pelelademadera

por que gstreamer?

yo uso xine... va como tren, nunca un problema

----------

## Latinvs

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> por que gstreamer?
> 
> yo uso xine... va como tren, nunca un problema

 

Aquí hay algo de información:

http://wm161.net/2011/09/08/phonon-xine-is-dead-long-live-phonon-gstreamer/

http://commit-digest.org/issues/2011-06-12/

----------

## ensarman

y otras soluciones como mplayer o vlc???

----------

## Latinvs

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> y otras soluciones como mplayer o vlc???

 

Pues si no me queda más remedio efectivamente volveré a vlc. Lo que no entiendo es que los desarrolles de KDE recomienden Gstreamer, cuando VLC siempre ha funcionado DPM, pero bueno, acabaré volviendo a vlc, supongo.

----------

## ensarman

jaja lo dices como si volvieras a un mal xD personalmente estoy con mplayer y yo contento no tengo ningun problema, es mas con gstreamer siempre me pasó algo, presonalmente prefiero a mplayer, vlc es un poco lento pero igual no me disgusta, pero los prefiero mil veces a los players de los DM como totem, dragon player, etc.

----------

